# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie targeted by establishment next year

## Matt Collins

https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/politics/2019/07/03/kentucky-primary-election-2020-representative-thomas-massie-may-have-challenger/1581919001/

National Republicans may be maneuvering to unseat Kentucky's conservative darling, Massie
Phillip M. Bailey - July 3, 2019




> U.S. Rep. Thomas Massie may be a darling among libertarians and constitutional conservatives, but the Kentucky Republican is the target of some who are actively recruiting a primary challenger for 2020.
> 
> Two independent sources with knowledge of campaign discussions say state Rep. Kim Moser, R-Taylor Mill, is being groomed for a possible bid against the congressman, who has gained notoriety for opposing bipartisan measures big and small.
> 
> Moser acknowledged in an interview with the Courier Journal that she's been approached by national party figures about taking on Massie in next year's Republican primary.
> ...
> The two sources, who requested anonymity, told the Courier Journal that U.S. Rep. Elise Stefanik, R-N.Y., who has made putting more women in Congress a personal passion, was among those looking for a challenger for Massie.
> ...
> More: https://www.courier-journal.com/stor...er/1581919001/


https://www.courier-journal.com/stor...er/1581919001/

----------


## PAF

What? I can't imagine why?


Oh, wait...

Thomas Massie Cumulative Freedom Index Score: *99%*


https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=M001184

----------


## Anti Globalist

Massie won't go down that easily.

----------


## spudea

The voters in Kentucky will decide. If he loses, its his own fault, stand with Rand.

Edit: well I can't get strike through to work, whatevs, sorry for derailing the thread


[Mod Edit] Wring person, not talking about Massie.

----------


## Origanalist

> The voters in Kentucky will decide. If he loses, its his own fault, stand with Rand.


His own fault because....what?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> The voters in Kentucky will decide. If he loses, its his own fault, stand with Rand.


Doesn't your first sentence mean that if he loses it's the voters' fault?

----------


## PAF

> The voters in Kentucky will decide. *If he loses, its his own fault*, stand with Rand.



Say what?






Thomas Massie Cumulative Freedom Index Score: *99%*

https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=M001184

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Say what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Massie Cumulative Freedom Index Score: *99%*
> 
> https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=M001184


I think what Spudea is getting at is that Massie needs to be more pragmatic. If voting for liberty costs him his seat, then he should vote the wrong way in order to pander to voters so he can stay in office. If he doesn't, then it's his fault.

----------


## PAF

> I think what Spudea is getting at is that Massie needs to be more pragmatic. If voting for liberty costs him his seat, then he should vote the wrong way in order to pander to voters so he can stay in office. If he doesn't, then it's his fault.



Ah, yes, the SS Logic thingamajig. I keep forgetting about the new site mission.

----------


## spudea

> I think what Spudea is getting at is that Massie needs to be more pragmatic. If voting for liberty costs him his seat, then he should vote the wrong way in order to pander to voters so he can stay in office. If he doesn't, then it's his fault.





> Ah, yes, the SS Logic thingamajig. I keep forgetting about the new site mission.


Wrong. If you don't know what I'm referring to, using false speculation to impose a derogatory context is shameful troll behavior. Nice logic.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Wrong. If you don't know what I'm referring to, using false speculation to impose a derogatory context is shameful troll behavior. Nice logic.


I don't know for sure what you were referring to. But I know your MO.

The troll is the one coming here criticizing our candidates for not drinking enough of the Trump Kool Aid.

And if you say things that aren't clear and leave people with no recourse but to speculate what you mean, then that's on you.

----------


## PAF

> Wrong. If you don't know what I'm referring to, using false speculation to impose a derogatory context is shameful troll behavior. Nice logic.



What size shoe do you wear?

----------


## spudea

> I don't know for sure what you were referring to. But I know your MO.
> 
> The troll is the one coming here criticizing our candidates for not drinking enough of the Trump Kool Aid.
> 
> And if you say things that aren't clear and leave people with no recourse but to speculate what you mean, then that's on you.


He's been making several idiotic moves recently, such as leaving the house freedom caucus. Explain that one? Other candidates see weakness, I'm simply saying it's his fault. Maybe you disagree and that's fine.

[Mod Edit] Wring person, not talking about Massie.

----------


## TheTexan

> He's been making several idiotic moves recently, such as leaving the house freedom caucus. Explain that one? Other candidates see weakness, I'm simply saying it's his fault. Maybe you disagree and that's fine.


Exactly.  How can anyone expect to take him seriously as a "freedom" candidate when he isn't even part of the _freedom caucus_ ???!!!?

It's got the word "freedom" right in the name, and he wants nothing to do with it!!!

----------


## JoshLowry

> He's been making several idiotic moves recently, such as leaving the house freedom caucus. Explain that one? Other candidates see weakness, I'm simply saying it's his fault. Maybe you disagree and that's fine.


You are thinking of Justin Amash, not Thomas Massie.

Massie > Amash

----------


## Ender

> You are thinking of Justin Amash, not Thomas Massie.
> 
> Massie > Amash


Beat me to it- thanks!

----------


## Superfluous Man

> He's been making several idiotic moves recently, such as leaving the house freedom caucus. Explain that one?


I see nothing to explain.

Could you explain why you think that's idiotic?

----------


## spudea

> You are thinking of Justin Amash, not Thomas Massie.
> 
> Massie > Amash


Oh dang, yikes, thanks Josh.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> You are thinking of Justin Amash, not Thomas Massie.
> 
> Massie > Amash


If this wiki page is accurate, then Massie was never even a part of the House Freedom Caucus in the first place.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Caucus#Membership

The relative merits of Amash and Massie may be debatable. But however they're measured, I can't see how membership in that group should be a factor here at all.

ETA: This article even says that Massie "refuses to join the House Freedom Caucus."
https://www.conservativereview.com/n...eak-wants-rep/

So if Amash leaving it is "idiotic," what does that imply about Massie's refusal to join it?

----------


## PAF

> You are thinking of Justin Amash, not Thomas Massie.
> 
> Massie > Amash



And just to be crystal clear @spudea :


Amash told CNN’s Haley Byrd, “I have the highest regard for them, and they’re my close friends. I didn’t want to be a further distraction for the group.”

https://ijr.com/amash-opts-leave-fre...g-impeachment/


Justin Amash Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 94%

https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=A000367


So until though very unlikely his record dips below 90%, he still has my full support.

----------


## juleswin

> [s]The voters in Kentucky will decide. If he loses, its his own fault, stand with Rand Trump.[/s]



fify. I assume that is what you meant to say because I bet that sentence becomes invalid the second Rand starts calling for impeachment or abandons party allegiance and start opposing Trump on principle

----------


## Superfluous Man

> fify. I assume that is what you meant to say because I bet that sentence becomes invalid the second Rand starts calling for impeachment or abandons party allegiance and start opposing Trump on principle


+rep

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/politics/2019/07/03/kentucky-primary-election-2020-representative-thomas-massie-may-have-challenger/1581919001/


Nice tracking link there.

Link with no tracking:
https://www.courier-journal.com/stor...er/1581919001/

Can’t imagine a New York backed candidate would have much luck in Kentucky, but the average voter is pretty ignorant...




> The two sources, who requested anonymity, told the Courier Journal that U.S. Rep. Elise Stefanik, R-N.Y., who has made putting more women in Congress a personal passion, was among those looking for a challenger for Massie.


You can bet Karl Rove would be involved if he thought they had a chance.

----------


## Origanalist

> And just to be crystal clear @spudea :
> 
> 
> Amash told CNN’s Haley Byrd, “I have the highest regard for them, and they’re my close friends. I didn’t want to be a further distraction for the group.”
> 
> https://ijr.com/amash-opts-leave-fre...g-impeachment/
> 
> 
> Justin Amash Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 94%
> ...


He just wants to see objectivity on this forum, give the guy a break. After all Amash did side with the traitors against the Orange God Emperor. 90% means nothing!

----------


## Cleaner44

> You are thinking of Justin Amash, not Thomas Massie.
> 
> Massie > Amash


Agreed.

----------


## Warlord

There is no way Massie is going down.  We will not stand for it!

----------


## Swordsmyth

Massie needs to run for McConnell's Senate seat.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I think what Spudea is getting at is that Massie needs to be more pragmatic. If voting for liberty costs him his seat, then he should vote the wrong way in order to pander to voters so he can stay in office. If he doesn't, then it's his fault.


Politicians = Pandering at your service.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/politics/2019/07/03/kentucky-primary-election-2020-representative-thomas-massie-may-have-challenger/1581919001/
> 
> National Republicans may be maneuvering to unseat Kentucky's conservative darling, Massie
> Phillip M. Bailey - July 3, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courier-journal.com/stor...er/1581919001/



I see this as more proof the GOP has lost its way. They are not in our camp, (nor the Dems) when will we learn that?

----------


## RonZeplin

> I see this as more proof the GOP has lost its way. They are not in our camp, (nor the Dems) when will we learn that?


The GOP lost it's way when they ran Ape Lincoln, resulting in the enslavement of The Confederate States of America, as well as the Yankees in the north.  

We  all on the plantation now. 

GOP freedom index = -100

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I see this as more proof the GOP has lost its way. They are not in our camp, (nor the Dems) when will we learn that?





> The GOP lost it's way when they ran Ape Lincoln, resulting in the enslavement of The Confederate States of America, as well as the Yankees in the north.  
> 
> We  all on the plantation now. 
> 
> GOP freedom index = -100


They are far closer to us than the Demoncrats, they are moving in our direction and they are our best option to make progress.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> They are far closer to us than the Demoncrats, they are moving in our direction and they are our best option to make progress.


I disagree, they sign omnibus bills for spending in the trillions, continue with the war effort, etc.. the list goes on. Neither party is moving in our direction.

----------


## Philhelm

> He just wants to see objectivity on this forum, give the guy a break. After all Amash did side with the traitors against the Orange God Emperor. 90% means nothing!


Amash chose the most retarded hill imaginable to die upon.  Regardless of his voting record he threw it all away for nothing, so is worthy of the criticism.

----------


## oyarde

Massie will win

----------


## TheTexan

> Amash chose the most retarded hill imaginable to die upon.  Regardless of his voting record he threw it all away for nothing, so is worthy of the criticism.


He's kind of famous in a folk-hero sort of way right now in the libtard sphere.  But only for being anti-Trump.

He'll be forgotten in a week or two or less.

----------


## Philhelm

> He's kind of famous in a folk-hero sort of way right now in the libtard sphere.  But only for being anti-Trump.
> 
> He'll be forgotten in a week or two or less.


Did you just break character?

----------


## TheTexan

> Did you just break character?


Nope, Amash is a total loser and he'll fade into nothingness along with the rest of the losertarians.  Sad!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Did you just break character?


He does more often than people know.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Amash chose the most retarded hill imaginable to die upon.  Regardless of his voting record he threw it all away for nothing, so is worthy of the criticism.


Unfortunately very true.

----------


## Libertea Party

Anyone we can get to primary Elise Stefanik in her district? She may have pushed or facilitated this move. Club for Growth is for it. 

Lifetime C4G score: Massie 93% Stefanik 34%

----------

